# Star MRE



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy a pallet of Star MREs. Has anyone tried the Star MRE's and if so what did you think of the product? I will probably buy a few to try before I make my decision. 

Any feedback as to your experience with this brand is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of MRE's of any kind. I prefer canned goods with a shorter shelf life and more taste. Plus my plans revolve around staying put. I don't have to worry about portability. A pallet sounds like a lot. How many meals per pallet? Do you get a variety of flavors?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What are Star MRE's?


----------



## SJZ (Nov 17, 2008)

Expeditioner said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a pallet of Star MREs. Has anyone tried the Star MRE's and if so what did you think of the product? I will probably buy a few to try before I make my decision.
> 
> Any feedback as to your experience with this brand is greatly appreciated.


I've never tried them (I assume you mean the MREStar brand), but here is a site that may help:
MREInfo - MREStar MREs


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes Star is the brand. MREs are just part of my food supply. It is something I intend to use last. I also have a stockpile of Mountain House freeze dried foods. MREs in general aren't that bad (IMO). It is like anything else in this world you either like it, are indifferent, or do not like it>

I have read all the info but nothing like first hand experience and the experiences of others.I have ordered a few individual meals to check out. It is used by FEMA, and is an alternate supplier for the US Military.

Thanks for all who responded.


----------



## Adelle (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you ever have a taste of them, Expeditioner?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, what do they taste like?


----------

